# DCX2496 vs. DEQ2496



## Bradley (Aug 2, 2007)

I've been reading about both of these and my head is sort of spinning. I've gathered that Illka owns and likes the DCX model, but I am still wondering what the differences are... or more specifically, is there anything the DCX can do that the DEQ cannot (for subwoofer/bass management)?

Also, still not clear on how the shelf filter works... the whole 6/12 dB thing. Is that just the slope at the cutoff/transition frequency? For example, if you created a high shelf filter at 20 Hz (to boost everything above 20 Hz) would it still have some influence on frequencies below 20 Hz?

I am wondering if you can use static gain to cut all frequencies and then a shelf (or maybe multiple PEQs) to bring frequencies in the normal operating range back up. Is that possible... feasible... sensible? The idea is to find a substitute for a true HPF that you could set to 10 Hz.

Somebody straighten me out here. 

Thanks.

Bradley


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

the dcx is basically an extremely versatile x-over unit, and has some degree of PEQ capability.

The deq has no x-over functions, that is very rich indeed in both GEQ and PEQ.

The deq has a much higher sound quality than the bfds (well, I must be honest I haven't done a side by side but I think it is true) and can do anything the bfd's can do and more.

Think by design none of the behringer gear is designed to do anything below 20 hz, it is pro gear. You may of course get results below 20 as a result of something you do (shelf filter for example).


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> For example, if you created a high shelf filter at 20 Hz (to boost everything above 20 Hz) would it still have some influence on frequencies below 20 Hz?


Shelves are a hinge at the shelf starting frequency.......



> The idea is to find a substitute for a true HPF that you could set to 10 Hz.


Use REW to take a response of your receiver sub and equalizer loop. You will probably find the HPF at 10Hz already exists, free of charge.............

brucek


----------



## Bradley (Aug 2, 2007)

Good point. I know I shouldn't try too hard to solve a problem that very well may not even exist.


----------

